# Metal Tattoos



## Zoltta (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking for a collaboration of the most metal tattoos you guys can find.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 21, 2008)

Do you mean Ink on our skin or just random art work?


----------



## Zoltta (Oct 22, 2008)

either or


----------



## budda (Oct 23, 2008)

$5 says everyone will just use google image search  - you might as well join in lol.


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-and-photography/59577-awesome-tats-thread-4.html

Mine are at the bottom. I think they're pretty "metal." I dunno. Let's see what the populace thinks.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 27, 2008)

google search paul booth! i dont need to say anything more, just do it!


----------



## Juneaux (Jan 10, 2009)

Try searching deviantart.com! You can also narrow your search down to just tattoos.


----------

